# How do you deal with FM



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I was just wondering how everyone deals with their fibromyalgia when they are having a bad day ie) take warm baths, walks., etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2000)

Weener, I usually do nothing that day. If I wake up and just don't feel right, I know that if I overdo, I will truly regret it for several days. I just sit around, take naps, read, do minor things like washing. If I do that and then hopefully get a better night's rest, I will feel so much better the next day. Lynne


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

I do pretty much the same as Lynne, I am fortunate to not work outside the home (for now) so if I wake up having a bad day I just lay low and try to relax as much as possible. I also learned a technique from my yoga class that involves visualization of the bad area . I visualize my breate moving into my hips or shoulders and flowing freely around the sore spots like a hot shower running down your back. I do this for 15-20 minutes and it helps things quite a bit. I have noticed that lately, the past 3 months or so every single day is either a bad IBS day, or a bad fibro day. But rarely do both flare at once.


----------

